# Vhi cuts child rates on Plan B & B Options from 1st April 09



## NovaFlare77 (5 Mar 2009)

From [broken link removed]:



> *Vhi Healthcare reduces 2009 premium for Children on Plan B and Plan B Options. 200,000 children and their families to benefit.*​
> _4th March, 2009 _– Vhi Healthcare today announced the introduction of reduced premiums for children under the age of eighteen on its most popular plans, Plan B and Plan B Options. The company has reduced the 2009 premiums for children on these plans to €200 - a reduction of at least €100 per child with effect from 1st April 2009.
> 
> Commenting on today’s announcement Mr. Jimmy Tolan, CEO, Vhi Healthcare said “We have been listening to the issues and concerns that are being raised by parents in conversations with staff in our contact centre. The reality is that families in Ireland are feeling the impacts of the deteriorating global economic environment and are experiencing changed financial circumstances. Despite this, many parents consider it very important to have the highest quality health insurance cover in place for their families.”
> ...


----------



## Shawady (5 Mar 2009)

Think I'm on plan B plus. Every bit helps.

Does anyone know if you are on a group scheme will the amount automatically change in your wages from April 1st?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 Mar 2009)

Shawady said:


> Think I'm on plan B plus. Every bit helps.
> 
> Does anyone know if you are on a group scheme will the amount automatically change in your wages from April 1st?


 
It should do, but I'd check with your group's payroll people to be sure. 

Also, the cut generally only applies to people at their renewals, but members that renewed (or joined, presumably) in January, February or March will benefit from the cut from 1st April instead of their next renewal. So if you didn't join/renew in January, February or March, it will only apply at your next renewal.


----------



## ellsbells (12 Mar 2009)

You dont work for the VHI by any chance NovaFlare !


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Mar 2009)

ellsbells said:


> You dont work for the VHI by any chance NovaFlare !


 
Hells, no! But used to work for BUPA many moons ago.


----------



## ellsbells (13 Mar 2009)

funny that most of your posts are all vhi related !!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Mar 2009)

ellsbells said:


> funny that most of your posts are all vhi related !!


 
I think that saying "most" of my posts are vhi related is stretching things, but I know a fair bit about health insurance, so if I see a question I can answer, I answer it. I imagine the predominance of health insurance posts on the forum being vhi posts, if there is such a predominance, is due to VHI still having the largest market share and therefore people being more likely to posting about them than other insurers.


----------

